
Making the Moon Camera - hestipod
http://www.spacecamera.co/
======
ginko
I wonder why NASA opted for an SLR when the modified versions would need to be
operated through an external viewfinder. Same with the first Nikon Fs they
sent up in later missions. I guess they were the only option for solid cameras
with high end lenses at the time.

~~~
gumby
That’s a good point and as you say there likely weren’t any medium format
viewfinder cameras. A twin lens reflex might have been easier to use but would
have been much larger.

~~~
ginko
Oh, there were plenty MF viewfinder cameras. Plenty of folding cameras in
particular, but also box cameras and some rangefinders. Just none that could
feasibly be sent to the moon and be operated with astronaut's gloves.

Really the only one I can think of that could have worked is the Graflex
Combat70[1], which is essentially a giant Contax that shoots on 70mm film
cartridges. That one was developed for the American Military to be used in the
Korean War.

[1] [http://camera-wiki.org/wiki/Combat_Graphic](http://camera-
wiki.org/wiki/Combat_Graphic)

------
ricardobeat
I'm curious to know how they dealt with the lack of atmosphere - were the
cameras and lenses fully sealed and pressurized?

~~~
londons_explore
The refractive index of air is really close to a vacuum.

The cameras likely just worked in a vacuum.

I would only worry about extreme temperatures (probably not an issue unless
left in the sun for long) and outgassing causing fog on lenses or
embrittlement of the film.

I would also be worrying about charged particles causing exposure of the film
when not in use.

